# My friend is Trying to buy a Midrange electronic drum set. (good brands for prices)



## Dan Halen (Oct 9, 2012)

So as the topic states. what should he do? We're trying to purchase online and we cant figure out what the best direction to go is. we just want something that will take a beating (no pun intended [but pun totally intended after mentioning it]).

Hes mostly going to be playing Metal so is there a specific brand that offers reliability. I also know that they will have to be programmed with samples or midi effects and that brand has nothing to do with style of music played on it.


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 11, 2012)

NOone? aw man 8(. I just wanted a few answers. i thought this was one of the better places to ask.


----------



## FireInside (Oct 11, 2012)

I can recommend the Alesis DM 8 pro. They run around $699 at most places. Right now you can get one for $599 at Zzounds. I am very happy with mine.

Alesis DM8 Pro Kit Electronic Drum Set at zZounds


----------



## iron blast (Oct 13, 2012)

Id stretch for a used Roland td8 or td10 kit or a Alesis DM 10. They will be more realistic in sound and feel Imho.


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 13, 2012)

these are perfect. thank you soooo Much.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 13, 2012)

I love my Alesis DM10 Studio!


----------



## iron blast (Oct 14, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I love my Alesis DM10 Studio!


Me too makes controling metal foundry a breeze


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 14, 2012)

That DM 10 is breaking the bank a little bit but the DM08 is about perfect. but fuck it i may pitch in the extra hundred to get him the DM10.


----------



## FireInside (Oct 14, 2012)

You can trigger external sounds with the DM-8 too. I think the only difference is the brain and maybe an extra cymbal. The stock sounds in the DM-8 sound good to me and with EZ Drummer/Superior Drummer it would sound amazing. Either way Alesis is an excellent choice and wont break the bank.


----------



## iron blast (Oct 14, 2012)

Ah yes Agreed strongly. I just like the extra options the 10 provides. As you stated tho they aren't necessity but the cost isn't that much extra. You can get the 6 piece dm 10 studio kit for $799 shipped off Ebay. That is ridiculous cheap considering I payed $1,000 for my first Yamaha DTX 6 piece electric kit and it sucks in comparison. another viable option is getting the Alesis USB pro kit if you just want to use a laptop and vst's for sound


----------



## tscoolberth (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm lookin' at the DM-6 as an entry level for my son (and maybe Daddy will get a try.)


----------



## FireInside (Oct 14, 2012)

iron blast said:


> Ah yes Agreed strongly. I just like the extra options the 10 provides. As you stated tho they aren't necessity but the cost isn't that much extra. You can get the 6 piece dm 10 studio kit for $799 shipped off Ebay. That is ridiculous cheap considering I payed $1,000 for my first Yamaha DTX 6 piece electric kit and it sucks in comparison. another viable option is getting the Alesis USB pro kit if you just want to use a laptop and vst's for sound


 
I agree. I wasn't aware the DM-10 was available that cheap. Then again I lucked out on my DM-8 Pro when I bought it. It was on Amazon for $525.00 (free 2-day shipping with Amazon Prime) and the wife noticed Alesis had a $100 rebate promotion going on! Crazy deal, ended up paying just over $400. 

Either way Alesis is great and a lot cheaper than Roland. I suggest swapping those stock heads with mesh ones too. So much better.


----------



## iron blast (Oct 15, 2012)

The weakest links on the kit are the heads and kick drums Imho. The kick drums are too small and slide around everywhere making any double bass a pain. I'm upgrading both and getting 18" kicks with Roland triggers and I'll make my own mesh heads.


----------

